
Amazing css styleguide for big applications. Much polemic, though - samsiqueira
https://github.com/grvcoelho/css-styleguide
======
murilohenrique
I don't agree with the way he talks about nesting! i also missed some
preprocessor guideline like sass, less or even postcss.

enjoyed everything else though

~~~
samsiqueira
I like the nesting part the most!

